# Easy Peanut Butter Pie



## jlh42581 (Nov 25, 2013)

This one has only made it into our family about a year. Its the easiest pie you could make, quick and man is it ever good. We take it to parties and without fail someone asks for the recipe.

To make the crust(make two, the filling is enough for two)

1 pkg graham crackers

8 tblsp of melted butter

1/3 cup of white sugar

Put all ingredients into a food processor or blender. Run it till its all the same consistency. Push into a pie pan distributed evenly the whole way around and bake at 375 for 8 mins.

The crust needs 1 hour to cool at room temp. If you live where we do, thats 10 mins outside in 15 degree weather with 10mph wind.

You can cheat and buy premaid crusts if you want, its not that much different.

Once thats ready to go you'll need(remember to half it if you're only making one pie)

1 8oz package of cream cheese(softened)

1 small container of cool whip

1 cup of confectioners sugar

1 cup of Peanut Butter

Mix all ingredients with a mixer till smooth, pour into the crust, smooth it out and stick it in the freezer for at least an hour. Pull it 10 mins before ready to eat, cut it... enjoy.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 25, 2013)

Sounds good...Does that amount of Graham Crackers make one crust or two?...JJ


----------



## jlh42581 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sorry I wasnt more clear, the crust recipe makes one


----------



## denton2221 (Nov 27, 2013)

Jlh42581 - Looks delicious, I will be making a couple of these for Thanksgiving tomorrow. Will let you know what the family thinks of it.
Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## jlh42581 (Nov 27, 2013)

We'll be having it too! Definitely let the forum know what you think. Its one of my favs. Made it with blended strawberries once, I liked it but it had much more water content and froze almost solid.


----------



## jlh42581 (Nov 27, 2013)

You can garnish it with grated choc if you want, not necessary. The last one we made we had no traditional choc so took an m&m and ran it over a zester.


----------



## denton2221 (Dec 4, 2013)

JLH,

The Peanut Butter Pie was delicious, and everyone who had some really enjoyed it.  I have jotted this recipe down as I know I will be requested to bring it to the inlaw's house every time we eat over there. Thanks again for the recipe.

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## jlh42581 (Dec 5, 2013)

Glad it turned out well for you. I did want to mention the wife told me sometimes she even adds a half a cup of milk. I cant see how that is necessary though.


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 5, 2013)

I have been making this for a few years and its true...everyone loves it!  I am lazy and I buy the graham cracker crusts at the supermarket for a couple of bucks.  I think I originally found it on a healthy cooking website so it had 1/3 less fat cream cheese, reduced fat PB, fat free cool whip, and a reduced fat/calorie crust.  It really is simple and delicious.


----------

